# nearly 20 weeks, hardly any movement & bump feels softer



## lauralora

im sorry for worrying alot this week ladies but its my scan on thursday and my nerves are through the roof!

im 2 days away from being 20 weeks and im still going 4 days at a time without feeling any movement, and its so tiny and slight even when it does happen, is anyone else getting this?

also i dont no if its complete paranoia but my bump feels more flabby when i touch it, it even looked smaller this morning, and i even managed to roll over onto my belly this morning and it didnt feel uncomfortable, it usually feels tender when i do this and it felt normal ..... am i being paronoid? is it normal for bumps to be harder/softer and smaller/bigger sometimes?? 

xx


----------



## Lynsey1986

My bump has felt softer since yesterday! but i've been feeling occasional movement so im hoping its ok! Im sure ur little jellybean is fine :) x


----------



## hayley_willis

Mine does it all the time, its just baba moving positions, good luck with your scan, r u finding out? x


----------



## mememe84

I think your belly goes through phases sometimes mine is hard other times its soft i just take each day as it comes and i've given up worrying cos stress is worse for the baby isnt it. I know it is easier said than done but i think your scan on thurs will put your mind at rest for a while anyways i know mine has x


----------



## abz

i hit 24 weeks yesterday and sometimes i still wake up and my bump appears to have practically vanished. i mean, it can't have gone anywhere so where did she go?? i think you look flatter if they shift themselves side to side :)

a lot of people don't feel movement at all until after 20 weeks, so try not to worry yourself honey, but if you are, call your midwife. that is what they are there for :)

abz xx


----------



## lauralora

hayley_willis said:


> Mine does it all the time, its just baba moving positions, good luck with your scan, r u finding out? x

Thanks everyone, and yeah im finding out :happydance: just scared of bad news! x


----------



## mememe84

lauralora said:


> im sorry for worrying alot this week ladies but its my scan on thursday and my nerves are through the roof!
> 
> im 2 days away from being 20 weeks and im still going 4 days at a time without feeling any movement, and its so tiny and slight even when it does happen, is anyone else getting this?
> 
> also i dont no if its complete paranoia but my bump feels more flabby when i touch it, it even looked smaller this morning, and i even managed to roll over onto my belly this morning and it didnt feel uncomfortable, it usually feels tender when i do this and it felt normal ..... am i being paronoid? is it normal for bumps to be harder/softer and smaller/bigger sometimes??
> 
> xx


I felt baby move at 19+6 if that makes you feel any better was only a small kick and no kicks since but she was lettin me know shes alright well i think so x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

I didn't feel movement till after 20 weeks it's only the last few days I have felt him a lot more. Some people don't feel movement till 22 weeks. You may hve an anterior placenta, I do 
x


----------



## lauralora

Thanks ill have to ask them on my scan, i suppose at this stage the baby just wouldnt dissapear would it? sorry to mention the misscarrage word, but id surely be in loads of pain with loads of blood at this stage wouldnt i if something bad was happening? xx


----------



## Martz

I went through exactly the same anxieties just before my scan at 21 weeks. I have anterior placenta so think because I hadnt felt baby move and tummy went soft at times etc and It had just been a long time since last appointment, I was convinced there was something wrong!

I'm sure its nothing hun and u'll feel amazing after your scan!!! xxx


----------



## mememe84

If you have got an anterior placenta like a lot of us ladies on here the midwife told me to imagine it as a pillow between you and baby x


----------



## hayley_willis

lauralora said:


> hayley_willis said:
> 
> 
> Mine does it all the time, its just baba moving positions, good luck with your scan, r u finding out? x
> 
> Thanks everyone, and yeah im finding out :happydance: just scared of bad news! xClick to expand...

I didn't sleep the night before my 20 week scan, make sure you take someone with you and squeeze their hand like I did to my OH, Try not to be mega worried cause you need to take in every moment of your scan its amazing :) x


----------



## hayley_willis

Oh yeah I am anterior placenta too, they will tell you on Thursday that could be restricting your movement, x


----------



## A3my

Myplacenta is anterior too and I've heard babys like to face their placenta so the front would feel squishy rather than hard if the baby's back was there. Fingers crossed your scan goes well and you find out what you are having xx


----------



## Sam9kids

I agree with the other girls. Good luck with the scan hun xxx


----------



## -Linn-

I wouldn't worry often I wake up and my bump feels soft when the baby has moved into a different position. Even if you had a miscarriage which I very much doubt the baby would not dissappear. Hopefully you will get lots of movement soon so you can be reassured!


----------



## Vickym74

A lot of the time the bump is smaller in the morning for some reason, but I bet when you look at it in the evening it seems to be a lot bigger. 

Good luck with the scan :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I wouldn't worry too much.. I was the same before my 20 week scan.. Even now I wake up sometime and my bump is gone.. Normally it's just because LO is sitting further back iykwim??

Also if she's sitting on the side I look smaller.. If she's sitting right at the front then I look big lol.. Honestly try not to worry.. At 20 weeks LO is still small enough to hide RIGHT at the back and movement wont be regular for a little while yet.. Even when it starts becoming regular it still may not be everyday at the same time etc if that makes sense :shrug: lol

Good luck at you're scan (although I'm sure you wont need it) Let us know how you get on 

xxx


----------



## hannahR

Lovey i really dont want you to take this the wrong way but i really think you need to try and calm down. Every post that you do you are worrying about something and you are getting yourself in a poor little tizz. Your scan on Thurs will be bloomin fantastic and baby will be moving around loads!! I am almost the same stage as you and my baby has been quieter the last few days. My bump changes shape and feel and im sure thats where baby has changed position. All this worry and stress is doing you or your baby no good at all. 
Worry is a big part of parenthood, it starts from the moment they are concieved and it doesnt go. I worry about my three year old when she is poorly etc and i know my mum worrys about me and im 25!! really though you need to try and stay calm, sit down, relax and have a nice cuppa. Look forward to Thurs because thats the last time you will see baby till you have him/her in your arms!! Yiipee!! xxx


----------



## kissikiss

lol girl I'm sorry but if you weren't so close to your scan on Thursday, I'd start taking up a collection to get you a private one! :haha:

You are gonna be just fine hon and we all want pics on Thursday!! :thumbup:


----------



## dt1234565

I have mentioned this before but i have only felt proper kicks in the last 4 days and this is my third pregancy, with my first two i felt them at 16 weeks and DS a little earlier.

My 20 week scan is late at 22+3 so as yet i dont know if i have AP but i am guessing i probably do.

My tummy also seems a bit balloon like and goes up and down, try to relax hun and enjoy your scan on Thursday xxxx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Hunny your scan is going to be amazing! I agree u really do need to relax a little but i totally understand where u are coming from honestly i do. Im having my 5th baby and i still worry just as much! lol :hugs: 
Totally normal for your tummy to change shape and for it to seem like baby has disapeared especially when baby moves position. Dont forget to post pics up of your little one on thursday when u get chance :thumpsup: xxx


----------



## zoedwarf

Hi hun,

I am the same as you, I have my 20 week scan tomoz (I am very excited but at the same time so nervous for bad news!! SIlly isnt it!!) I feel movement pretty much daily but some days its barely anything and then I get so parionoid! 

I am hoping tomorrow will stop me worrying and yours too for Thursday!! x


----------



## bky

Mines doing this too.
Trying not to fret, but...hard!
It had a few really active days but lately just felt wiggles. I think it's growing because I'm asleep on my feet the past few days too.


----------



## lauralora

kissikiss said:


> lol girl I'm sorry but if you weren't so close to your scan on Thursday, I'd start taking up a collection to get you a private one! :haha:
> 
> You are gonna be just fine hon and we all want pics on Thursday!! :thumbup:

:haha: :haha:

This really made me laugh LOL!! xx

Thankyou all loads for being supportive, im so close to thursday now so hopefully i have nothing to worry about then i will be relaxed.
thankyou again ladies :hugs:


----------



## oboeverity

Lauralora, you make me look like a level headed non worrier! I just want to give you a hug!

My tummy's all over the place at the moment. Sometimes it's bigger on one side. Sometimes it's rock hard, and sometimes it changes size. The way I think about it is... where would it go if it wasn't there?! Worrying is a vital part of what we're doing, because it makes us think about our limits, but as my GP said yesterday, it doesn't do us any good.

xxxxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Sweetie, mine's got smaller again. It definitely changes when I 'ahem' need the loo :blush: :winkwink:

48 hours to go, try and enjoy it :hugs:xxx


----------



## lauralora

oooo mine does that when i need loo too lol xx thanks xx


----------



## MrsVenn

lauralora said:


> oooo mine does that when i need loo too lol xx thanks xx

There ya go! All these different factors play a part, chin up, not long to go!

You know where I am :hugs: xxx


----------



## Saranna80

When I was pregnant with my first, I didn't feel any movement until 22 - 23 weeks. I was worried sick cause my bump buddy (who was also a first timer) had been feeling movement since 16 weeks. I also remember my bump changing almost daily at this point. One day I'd look PG, the next, just fat! 
I'm sure all will be well. Good luck with your scan.


----------



## Shining Star

Hi,

To be honest, I think we are quite similar! I have been thinking the same for the last couple of days! I have a vague recolection of sitting up in the middle of the night on Thursday and thinking I felt something, but haven't felt anything since (now I am wondering if it was a dream!?!). I can't wait til 

A) I have my 20 week scan (but I am scared stiff) 
B) I feel bubs moving so I know everything is OK.

I am sure that you will have an amazing experience on Thursday and will log on as soon as I get home from work to see how you got on ~ want to see pics too!!! 

If you want to chat to a similar worrier, you know where I am!:haha:

Take care hun. :hugs:


----------



## lauralora

Thankyou hun :) 
& things will be okay with you too! 
i will update soon as i get home :D 
xx


----------



## Shining Star

lauralora said:


> Thankyou hun :)
> & things will be okay with you too!
> i will update soon as i get home :D
> xx

Will look forward to it....have you any feelings about what you are having/preferences? :shrug:


----------



## lauralora

for some reason i feel 95% sure its a boy, everyone thinks im carrying like its a boy, you cant tell im pregnant from the back, its all carried low at the front of my belly. 
the only thing that makes me think its not a boy is the HB which is between 150 - 160 

i really dont have a preference i will be so excited no matter what the outcome, but i think because ive convinced myself its a boy, i want a boy that little bit more lol.

how about you? 
x


----------



## Delilah

Good luck for Thursday Laura, it will be fine, just enjoy the scan and meeting your baby again - as my mum says, dont buy trouble when there isnt any there xxx


----------



## Shining Star

I have no idea really and don't mind but I think somewhere deep down I am hoping it is a little girl! When I think of my baby I think about a girl but maybe that is just because that is what I would like? 

My scan is on 16th Feb so I have a while to wait (and worry!!!). 

So exciting for you to find out!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## abz

good luck for today honey :)

abz xx


----------



## shyangel

Hello lauralora

i've just read your post and it seems that i'm having the same problem as you did.i am actually 20 weeks pregnant, by 18 weeks i was having quite serious and strong fetal movements but recently i've noticed that it suddenly stopped.i can feel very light occasional movements but they are not as strong.Also, my belly has really softened, it is no more tight and hard.i know that you've been through this and i would like to know if it's a bad sign and if i should see a doctor quickly. what has been your outcome?plase reply, it's urgent.thanks a lot


----------



## xemmax

shyangel said:


> Hello lauralora
> 
> i've just read your post and it seems that i'm having the same problem as you did.i am actually 20 weeks pregnant, by 18 weeks i was having quite serious and strong fetal movements but recently i've noticed that it suddenly stopped.i can feel very light occasional movements but they are not as strong.Also, my belly has really softened, it is no more tight and hard.i know that you've been through this and i would like to know if it's a bad sign and if i should see a doctor quickly. what has been your outcome?plase reply, it's urgent.thanks a lot

lauralora went on to have a gorgeous little boy, this thread is quite old. your baby is small at the moment and te most likely thing that has happened is that it has moved/turned around and is now in a position where you can't feel the movement as much. please try not to worry, i understand how hard it is, but the movements will pick up again as baby grows xx


----------

